# Rat Tattoo



## InFamous (May 25, 2008)

Am I nuts? Im at work right now drawing it out, and its turning out really well, i want it to have sort of a japanese flare...i mean, why not right? i love tattoos numer one...i love rats, and they are a symbol of wealth and prosperity in japanese culture (which is why it will have the japanese theme) 
ahh who cares...totally getting it, and im gonna put it on my right shoulderblade...im gonna upload the drawing when im done!!!!!


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Cool, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I'm going to get a tattoo of a rat... 'cuz I luv 'em, of course, and I was born in the year of the rat. I'm waiting until I can figure out the perfect picture. I've looked at several, but they're all a bit cartooney for my taste. I'm thinking something that will look similar to a henna tattoo (but real, of course). 

My boyfriend just walked behind me and read this, and said that I am crazy... but I know that I'm not. He just doesn't get it.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

lol @ boyfriend.

Hey, if that's where your heart is, why not? 

I'd like a tat, but haven't found a picture I want to live with the rest of my life yet.

Can't wait to see the drawing!

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## InFamous (May 25, 2008)

lol yeah so far a couple people at work have noticed me drawing it...when i tell them what it is and why, ive either gotten a very strange look or that im nuts, people just dont understand!!....but im not one for cartoony tattoos either...be it a rat or anything else...just my preference


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

ohh...for a second when I saw "rat tattoo" I thought you mean that you were gonig to give a rat a tattoo!! lol

anyways, that would be cool. I don't think I'm getting any tattoos in my life. :?


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Have you seen the one in Ono's sig? It's very cool, but basic, a line drawing. Not cartoony at all. I dunno where she got the image.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

that's mozart, she was leaning forward out of her cage (i'd post the original image but i'm still borrowing boyfriend's comp, mine has a worm yay). i took it in photoshop and did some stuff to it that i can't remember now, but i think i did it while following some tutorials on how to make a photograph look like pixel art (obvy that didn't work exactly right)...


my scroll!


----------



## InFamous (May 25, 2008)

i really do like ono's photoshop of mozart, but im leaning more towards a simpler line design for the rat....and im almost done with my rough design of the tattoo!!!!...im gonna finish it after i get home from my memorial day BBQ


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

I saw a picture on one of the forums of some street art today:









The pic shrunk when I uploaded it, but I am seriously considering getting the silhouette of the rat with teh cape on me somewhere


----------



## Hopeful (May 19, 2008)

I can't wait to see the design you drew up InFamous. That picture is really cute Chivahn. I love the cape.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

LOL SuperRat!

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## InFamous (May 25, 2008)

im done with the drawing...working on the color but im almost done....ive been working like a dog the past few days...i have just about no time for ratforum...or the sketch


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i don't think tattoos are very good for you.
i would never get one. (besides my mom would freek)


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

nothing wrong with tattoos
if they were I would have been a goner years ago


... crap parlors, doing crap work in unsanitary conditions with improper equipment & materials are not good for you


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

Skitza said:


> i don't think tattoos are very good for you.
> i would never get one. (besides my mom would freek)


You need to make sure you get it done by a reputable artist who uses sterile equipment.
Some older tatoos had ink that contained metals which can cause issues in an MRI machine but I believe modern ink doesn't have that issue.

It's safe as long as you don't let any random joe do it, but are careful about selecting a clean licensed facility.

That being said - I don't have any, and personally feel no compulsion to get any.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

FunkyRes said:


> Skitza said:
> 
> 
> > i don't think tattoos are very good for you.
> ...


Amen.

*pets her tattoos*


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

I think you should do something like this:

[









Nah, nothing wrong with tattoos. The only thing wrong with them is that they are permanent, and thus the decision deserves a lot of time and respect so you don't end up with regret when you're 45 with a Backstreet Boy tattoo on your arm. 

I think a rat tattoo could actually be a really nice one. I think a tattoo should say something about the person that is getting it, and not just be chosen clip art style, and end up with something like plenty of other people have... yours would be very personal, unique, and tell a story. Very cool.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

I was thinking of getting one of my Albert on one shoulder and Pilot on the other. 

Nothing wrong with Tattoo's I've already got one on my spine, it's small and was a 16th birthday present.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

what an idiot.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Excuse me who are you calling a idiot , some one on this thread or the picture of the man with tatoos

In a couple of years im getting a tatoo of my first girl Ratatouille (she is like 7 months rights now lol)
Jess x


----------



## frost_love_bite (May 13, 2008)

Thats awesome you are getting a tat! I'm getting one on my shoulder blade! I dont know what it's going to lok like yet but. lol. Hopefully it will look like its climing up to my shoulder ^_^ I dont want it too look like any rat in particular but...


----------



## frost_love_bite (May 13, 2008)

Skitza said:


> i don't think tattoos are very good for you.
> i would never get one. (besides my mom would freek)


Sure if you let some random bum from the street do it. lol.

And who cares what mums think! after you get it done theres not a **** of alot for them to do about it.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

frost_love_bite said:


> Skitza said:
> 
> 
> > i don't think tattoos are very good for you.
> ...


 Agreed, I have family that does tattoo for a living, and he's awesome, owns a clean lovely little shop, and has a great rep.

It's awful that You would judge some one for a modification to there body, even though I bet you wouldn't want to be judged for your pets! 

I think you should learn more about a subject before you judge it or make claims about it!


----------



## Ophelia (May 25, 2008)

junior_j said:


> Excuse me who are you calling a idiot


I'm almost 100% sure that she's talking about the person who said that tattoo are bad for you...


----------



## InFamous (May 25, 2008)

yeah im almost positive shes talking about the guy with the mr cool ice tattoos as well, which btw is hilarious, but to each his own.....
almost done with it, maybe ill try to finish it tonite


----------



## RascalRatties (May 8, 2008)

cant wait to see a picture of it!

im thinking of possibly adding a ratty to the list of tats...especially since i grew up on the canal and proudly wear the tag of River Rat (which while origionally a derogetory term for canal and river gypsies...my friends and i decided to reclaim and take pride in it...since rats are AWSOME!)

i was also born in the year of the rat...

i just need to figure out a style...im also thinking something oriental style.
mabe he'll be peaking out from behind the japanese maple leaves i want eventually.

have 3 so far getting a 4th in a couple weeks and so far abotu 10 more planned lol.


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

I got a few myself...half of my back is covered in stars....*after all my name *is* STAR lol so im not doing it because its trendy, i love my name. I have a star symbol that me and my fiance share on my chest and a bunny tat on my chest. green star on right above the ankle and a orange one on the other =)


----------



## frost_love_bite (May 13, 2008)

OMG Mr cool ice! he was on youtube for the worst tattoos XD


----------

